# Réguler bande passante



## medapayne (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Voilà mon problème je suis chez numéricable en 100MGo, quand je telecharge des fichier via Jdownloader je monte jusquà 16MGo en download hors si je veux surfer sur le net en même temps c'est impossible, les pages web ne se chargent pas.
Ce que ne comprend pas c'est que avec un débit aussi élevé je ne puisse pas faire les deux, je suis obligé de limiter JDownloader à 2MGo mais ca reste très lent si je veux surfer.Je pense que JDownloader utilise toute la bande passante, du coup est il possible de partager une bande passante?
Auriez-vous une méthode pour pallier à ca ou ca reste de l'improbable?
Est-ce que désigner des ports différents via mon routeur pour JDownloder peut régler le problème?
Je pense que même en limitant le débit pour telle ou telle application via un logiciel adapté ne peux pas remédier au problème, êtes vous d'accord?
Bref auriez vous une idée? ou c'est peine perdu.
Je vous signale aussi que tout ca se passe en connection ethernet, j'ai essayer de me connecter avec mon iPhone ou mon iPad qui eux sont en WiFi surfe impossible aussi que je télécharge.
Faudrait pouvoir faire un partage équitable.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Septembre 2011)

medapayne a dit:


> Est-ce que désigner des ports différents via mon routeur pour JDownloder peut régler le problème?


non



medapayne a dit:


> Je pense que même en limitant le débit pour telle ou telle application via un logiciel adapté ne peux pas remédier au problème, êtes vous d'accord?


non


Je crois que tu avais abordé ce sujet dans un autre post, et que la mise en place d'un routeur Netgear WNDDR3700 avait résolu ton pb. 
Visiblement, ce n'est pas le cas...

Je ne sais pas comment tu as connecté le routeur à l'équipement Numéricable, mais si tu l'as connecté sur le port Wan, il faut que dans le routeur, tu fasses de la QoS sur ce port, en mettant Jdownloader en priorité basse (Low). Les autres flux restant en "Normal" qui doit être le paramètre par défaut.

Maintenant, dans un deuxième temps, si tu veux affiner la gestion des flux plus globalement, il y a des règles à respecter au plan QoS.
Pour faire simple, le principe, c'est de mettre en priorité basse les flux saturants (ftp, téléchargement, messagerie (à cause des pièces jointes),etc,..), et de réserver la priorité la plus haute (Highest) aux flux temps réels (qui ont des contraintes temps fortes), comme la voix, la visio, la TV, etc... .
Pour les autres flux, tu peux jouer entre le "Normal" et le "high" en fct de ce que tu veux faire.

Ton routeur permet également d'appliquer une QoS sur les ports Lan. Tu peux donc aussi appliquer la même (que celle du port wan) pour réguler les flux entre les machines de ton réseau local.


----------



## medapayne (20 Septembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse , le routeur m' a réglé beaucoup de problème mais pas celui de la bande passante au niveau du download
comment trouver les port entrant et sortant de jdownloader,j'ai tester l'ajout d'une règle via l'interface de mon routeur mais il me faut ces deux port si je veux continuer la config et mettre sois TCP, UDP ou TCP/UDP.
Je vois de quoi tu veux parler juste il me manque ces satanés ports j'ai chercher dans l'interface de jdownloder mais rien,please aide moi.
Je sous sur macbook pro lion merci d'avance


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Septembre 2011)

Perso, je n'utilise pas jdownloader.
Pour voir les ports utilisés pendant le téléchargement, dans une fenêtre Terminal, je ferais un:
sudo tcpdump -c 100
On aura alors une trace réseau de 100 lignes. Dans ces 100 lignes, la majorité concernera jdownloader, et on verra alors les ports utilisés.

Sinon, j'ai l'impression que le logiciel permet de fixer  le port dans la conf.
http://jdownloader-blog.com/jdownloader-via-une-interface-web/

Mais bon, le téléchargement (illégal), c'est mal...


----------



## medapayne (20 Septembre 2011)

merci j'ai executer la commande mais je ne comprend rien pourrais-tu m'aider à trouver le port?

23:42:36.753271 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 4344:5792, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
23:42:36.753318 IP 192.168.1.2.53827 > hosted.by.cirn.net.http: Flags [.], ack 5792, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 28390933 ecr 2120351349], length 0
23:42:36.753599 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 5792:7240, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
23:42:36.753739 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 7240:8688, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
23:42:36.753856 IP 192.168.1.2.53827 > hosted.by.cirn.net.http: Flags [.], ack 8688, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 28390934 ecr 2120351349], length 0
23:42:36.754090 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 8688:10136, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
23:42:36.754196 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 10136:11584, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
23:42:36.754221 IP 192.168.1.2.53827 > hosted.by.cirn.net.http: Flags [.], ack 11584, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 28390934 ecr 2120351349], length 0
23:42:36.754602 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 11584:13032, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448
100 packets captured

Que dois-je mettre pour le port de début et de fin
http://imageshack.us/f/217/capturedcran20110921001.png/

Merci d'avance


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

23:42:36.753739 IP hosted.by.cirn.net.http > 192.168.1.2.53827: Flags [.], seq 7240:8688, ack 1, win 55, options [nop,nop,TS val 2120351349 ecr 28390841], length 1448

Alors, dans cette ligne, par exemple, le serveur de téléchargement utilise le port http (80) pour envoyer 1448 octets sur le port 53827 de ta machine (192.168.1.2)

C'est pas une bonne nouvelle, parce que le serveur utilise le port 80, le même que celui utilisé pour naviguer sur le web (donc, on ne peut pas faire le distinguo au plan QoS sur ce port).
Ce  que tu pourrais essayer, c'est de prioritiser les ports de 53000 à 54000 (le serveur doit utiliser une plage pour attribuer les ports clients), et regarder ce que ça donne.
Parallèlement, quand tu download, il faudrait refaire un "sudo tcpdump -c 100" pour voir si tu est bien dans la plage 53000-54000.

Si ça n'a pas d'effet, essaye d'appliquer la même QoS sur le port Lan qui est connecté à ta machine...


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Septembre 2011)

Jdownloader utilise le port 80 pour passer incognito... 
Pas sûr que la QoS sur les ports 53000-54000 fonctionne.

L'idéal, ça serait de faire de la QoS sur l'adresse IP des serveurs de téléchargement, mais sur ce type de routeur, ça n'a pas l'air d'être possible.


----------



## medapayne (22 Septembre 2011)

Ok je comprend je suis marron ,
dommage pour moi mais si je créé une règle QoS "basse" pour le port lan de mon mac ca va réduire le débit de bande passante en download,on est d'accord?
Du coup est ce que cette règle n'interféra pas pas sur le surf internet?
J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre.


----------



## Larme (22 Septembre 2011)

Sur Google, en tapant _régler vitesse jdownloader_, j'tombe sur cette page, qui semble indiquer que la taille du buffer influe sur la vitesse de téléchargement... Oui, en réalité, l'auteur souhaite faire l'inverse


----------



## medapayne (22 Septembre 2011)

Je suis désolé je n'ai pas compris.
Pensez-vous que je suis dans le bon dans ce que je dis dans mon post précédent?


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Septembre 2011)

medapayne a dit:


> Ok je comprend je suis marron ,
> dommage pour moi mais si je créé une règle QoS "basse" pour le port lan de mon mac ca va réduire le débit de bande passante en download,on est d'accord?



Non, en jouant sur les priorités (basse, etc) la bande passante n'est pas bridée.
On joue sur les priorités.
C'est à dire que si il n'y a que Jdownloader (en priorité basse) , il prendra toute la bande passante, et si un autre flux (en priorité plus haute) démarre, il deviendra prioritaire par rapport à Jdownloader. C'est de la gestion de files d'attente.
Essaye quand même de mettre les ports 53000-54000 en priorité basse pour voir.
En jouant sur la QoS du routeur, tu gères les flux globalement.





Larme a dit:


> Sur Google, en tapant _régler vitesse jdownloader_, j'tombe sur cette page, qui semble indiquer que la taille du buffer influe sur la vitesse de téléchargement... Oui, en réalité, l'auteur souhaite faire l'inverse



Après, si ça ne marche pas, la piste de Larme est intéressante.
Le fait de jouer sur le buffer en réception du téléchargement influera sur le débit du transfert.
C'est du contrôle de flux.
Le client doit indiquer lors des échanges avec le serveur la taille disponible (en octets) dans son buffer en réception. Le serveur ne peut donc anticiper que sur cette valeur.
Si le buffer est petit, , il anticipera moins et le débit du téléchargement sera plus faible.
A essayer aussi...


----------

